Ask HN: How you manage multiple projects and your time? - dustinty
======
katelynsk
There're a lot of tools which can help you manage project data and time spent
on them. Jira, Trello, Asana, Todoist and so on. Each of them has its own pros
and cons. I could try to advice something more concrete if I knew your goals
and preferences. Do you work in a team or on your own? Are you working
remotely? How big is your team if you have any? What type of projects do you
have?

What about our team, we are working remotely and use (and work on) Riter:
[https://riter.co/](https://riter.co/). It allows to manage the whole company
with all its projects, teams and customers. The main features are:

\- task management and sprint planning (todos, tags, task states);

\- time estimation and tracking;

\- collaboration (comments, file sharing, assignment, access control);

\- project statistics (time spent, activity, performance, etc.);

\- groups of projects (combine several projects into temporary groups for
simultaneous work).

